# How to remove algae...



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

I've only had an algae bloom once, but I see this question being asked over and over [just like the sand question], so here's a novice reference post for those with algae blooms.

*1. I have brown crap all over my substrate, what is it?*

Algae...

*2. I have green crap all over my substrate and glass! What is it?*

Algae...

*3. My water is turning green! What is it?!?!*

Algae...

Well...in most cases, it's algae. Some people might mistake fungal outbreaks for algae [I did].

*[plecos]*

Additionally, there are several treatments you can do to your tank in order to dispatch algae blooms/outbreaks. One of the most popular ways is to get a pleco [aka algae eater aka sucker fish]. You can easily obtain a common pleco at your lfs for a few dollars. However, be weary in a piranha tank as it could easily become an expensive snack. Therefor, it might be in your best interest to either buy a really large pleco or a really small pleco. That will give it better chances of surviving. If you want to go the more fancy route, there are very stunning plecos like the gold nugget and royal pleco. they're going to be about 10x more expensive than a common and might not be worth the risk.

Also, keep in mind that plecos may consume algae, fungus, and some leftovers, but they are also high waste producers and crap a lot. So don't expect the pleco to be your maid.

*[natural light]*

One cause of algae is the tank's exposure to direct sunlight. Direct natural light, combined with nutrient rich water [nitrates] can quickly cause an algae bloom. And not before long you'll have a nice mossy tank. To prevent this, you can try any method to block sunlight from entering your tank. This could be tricky if your tank is near a window. For a temporary treatment, you could always line your tank with a large drape while doing frequent water changes [maybe around 25%-35% every other day]. This will remove the algal water while not feeding the existing algae.

*[aquatic plants]*

If there's no way to block the light, you can also add aquatic plants. While they're not a sure fire way to treat algae, a good amount of aquatic plants will absorb the nutrients that algae needs to bloom. These plants also help towards water oxygenation. Plants are always a nice addition to a tank, but they can be a bit difficult to take care of not researched properly. Some plants require a lot of light while others require very little. If you improperly place a high-light plant in a dimly lit tank, it could very easily lead to a rotting plant and foul water.

Some plants that I've seen suggested are amazon swords and anacharis. I bought one large bundle of anacharis for around $5usd. The branches are long and when broken off, it can live and grow on its own. I've already stolen about 6 branches from the original and planted each side of the pygo tank and a few went into my puffer tank.

*[chemical treatment]*

A quick and easy way to dispatch algae blooms would be through chemical treatment. There are products [that I'm not especially familiar with] such as Al-gone that can be added to your tank to kill algae. While you could definitely do this, it is only a temporary solution. If the root of the problem isn't found, you'll simply need to treat the water again and again. Which is why I [though I haven't had many problems with algae] would prefer to treat the problem from the root.

Also, you should always remember to keep the tank clean of detritus and uneaten food. This is a rule of thumb and can lead to many issues in your tank. Wellp, there's my short article. Feel free to add too it or correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's a good post


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

good post dude


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

good info :nod:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

thanks all. feel free to toss in your own experiences and tips.


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

How about adding the use of UV Sterilizers?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice post, thx for the info


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

np. it's a good little bump or referral for when people have questions on algae removal


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

vry nice


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

UV Sterilzers work like a charm

Otos are another type of fish that will take down algea. They are very small so the piranhas might ignore it. They work best in the brown algea department.

I hear marmino balls (algea balls from japan) will eat up all the nutrients that algea needs to survive therfore elminates unwatned algea. Marmino balls are "good" algea because they do not spread like crazy and they are easily controlled.

Many types of floating aquarium plants intake the nutrients that algea needs to survive. IE: Water sprite, lilys, and whysteria.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

for all those recent algae threads.


----------



## nf9648 (May 18, 2004)

hyphen said:


> for all those recent algae threads.
> [snapback]916058[/snapback]​


Ive got two plecos in the tank (55 gal) and the green is just getting worse. Im going to try the chemical thing next, hopefully that cures it. If my fish swim to the back of the tank I cant see them, this happened in the last week or so from crystal clear water...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Great thread. I gotta point out one thing however, that algae killers are almost all simazine based, which is toxic to fish and plants alike. There are safer ways to get rid of algae that while being a bit more work, won't harm your fish.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Great thread. I gotta point out one thing however, that algae killers are almost all simazine based, which is toxic to fish and plants alike. There are safer ways to get rid of algae that while being a bit more work, won't harm your fish.
> [snapback]917136[/snapback]​


very true many of the after market prodcuts are very dnagerous to fish and plants alike. I had a large forest of amazon swords in my p tank but due to the natural light my tank was covered. Because this happened before reading this post i struggled for about a week until i added chemicals. The p was taken out but my plants payed the price. The algae problem went away but it killed everything not just the algae. My suggestion which comes from attempting many methods is buy a huge pleco and put a shirt over the side towards the sun.


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

pin this thread!


----------



## Red Belly Fan (Jan 22, 2005)

I used to use chemicals to remove alge, but it always can back in a couple of days. The owner of my lfs told me that the alge that was killed just feed the new alge growth. So I bought one of those tap water filters (O-R filter) that makes deionized water. It removes all the crap in the tap water before it gets into the tank. I haven't put any chemicals in my tank for the past three months, and the water is crystal clear and no contaminants in the water. My P's seem alot happier and healthier. I would recomend one of those tap water filter to anyone. It saves me alot of time. I give it two thumbs up















.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Great thread. I gotta point out one thing however, that algae killers are almost all simazine based, which is toxic to fish and plants alike. There are safer ways to get rid of algae that while being a bit more work, won't harm your fish.
> [snapback]917136[/snapback]​


Ahh, that's good to know. I've never used any chemicals to treat my tanks so I'm not aware of the effects











Red Belly Fan said:


> I used to use chemicals to remove alge, but it always can back in a couple of days. The owner of my lfs told me that the alge that was killed just feed the new alge growth. So I bought one of those tap water filters (O-R filter) that makes deionized water. It removes all the crap in the tap water before it gets into the tank. I haven't put any chemicals in my tank for the past three months, and the water is crystal clear and no contaminants in the water. My P's seem alot happier and healthier. I would recomend one of those tap water filter to anyone. It saves me alot of time. I give it two thumbs up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also a good addition. Reverse osmosis water definitely helps.


----------

